# Interesting turn of events for our UK comrades.



## Ultra (Jun 22, 2017)

https://www.theguardian.com/technol...-electric-cars-2020-vehicles?CMP=share_btn_tw

*Uber: London drivers must use hybrid or fully electric cars from 2020*
Ride-hailing service says it is aiming to tackle pollution by banning vehicles that do not have an electric motor

im ok it happens here... but with almost no choice in EV or plug hybrids other than the Outlander, we would be screwed.


----------



## DH_uber (Aug 20, 2017)

Ultra said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/technol...-electric-cars-2020-vehicles?CMP=share_btn_tw
> 
> *Uber: London drivers must use hybrid or fully electric cars from 2020*
> Ride-hailing service says it is aiming to tackle pollution by banning vehicles that do not have an electric motor
> ...


No need for their green cars, I thought they were about to be booted out of London for their unethical business practices.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-report-48-sex-attacks-according-police.html

https://www.london.gov.uk/press-releases/assembly/mayor-under-pressure-over-renewing-ubers-licence


----------



## huxtee (Mar 1, 2017)

Ultra said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/technol...-electric-cars-2020-vehicles?CMP=share_btn_tw
> 
> *Uber: London drivers must use hybrid or fully electric cars from 2020*
> Ride-hailing service says it is aiming to tackle pollution by banning vehicles that do not have an electric motor
> ...


New Tesla model 3 and Nissan Leaf comming next year should help, but don't see it taking off in Australia with our sky high eletricity prices and near zero government support.

I think the Hybird Camry in Aus and Prius in the US/Europe are already the most common UberX car models.

Finnish Tesla Model S taxi driver crosses 400,000 km, 93% of battery life remains

Good news is the batteries can last, despite the warning some posters give of EV and hybrid battries dieing in a year.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

huxtee said:


> New Tesla model 3 and Nissan Leaf comming next year should help, but don't see it taking off in Australia with our sky high eletricity prices and near zero government support.
> 
> I think the Hybird Camry in Aus and Prius in the US/Europe are already the most common UberX car models.
> .


Us petrol drivers pay around 45 cents/litre in fuel excise, Tesla and Leaf drivers pay absolutely nothing. How can you argue there is zero government support? The support is enormous, grossly unfair and should be discontinued immediately!


----------



## huxtee (Mar 1, 2017)

fields said:


> Us petrol drivers pay around 45 cents/litre in fuel excise, Tesla and Leaf drivers pay absolutely nothing. How can you argue there is zero government support? The support is enormous, grossly unfair and should be discontinued immediately!


True, but they still have to pay some of the highest electricity prices in the world.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

huxtee said:


> True, but they still have to pay some of the highest electricity prices in the world.


As do all of us. My hot water rate went up by 120% from July 1. Clearly this should be the government's first, second and third priority before subsidising electric vehicles.


----------



## DH_uber (Aug 20, 2017)

DH_uber said:


> No need for their green cars, I thought they were about to be booted out of London for their unethical business practices.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-report-48-sex-attacks-according-police.html
> 
> https://www.london.gov.uk/press-releases/assembly/mayor-under-pressure-over-renewing-ubers-licence


As expected and good riddance http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/09/22/uber-denied-london-licence-huge-setback-app/


----------



## Ultra (Jun 22, 2017)

fields said:


> Us petrol drivers pay around 45 cents/litre in fuel excise, Tesla and Leaf drivers pay absolutely nothing. How can you argue there is zero government support? The support is enormous, grossly unfair and should be discontinued immediately!


maybe petrol buyers should also be paying a health care tax on their fuel as well, considering the biggest cause of death in OZ (apart from suicide) is cardio vascular disease caused by airborne pollutants..


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Ultra said:


> maybe petrol buyers should also be paying a health care tax on their fuel as well, considering the biggest cause of death in OZ (apart from suicide) is cardio vascular disease caused by airborne pollutants..


Sources please!


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Ultra said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/technol...-electric-cars-2020-vehicles?CMP=share_btn_tw
> 
> *Uber: London drivers must use hybrid or fully electric cars from 2020*
> Ride-hailing service says it is aiming to tackle pollution by banning vehicles that do not have an electric motor
> ...


 Leave it to the liberal left to believe in another utopia.


----------



## Ultra (Jun 22, 2017)

http://www.who.int/mediacentre/news/releases/2014/air-pollution/en/

http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]/0/47E19CA15036B04BCA2577570014668B?Opendocument

*Outdoor air pollution-caused deaths - breakdown by disease:*

40% - ischaemic heart disease;
40% - stroke;
11% - chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD);
6% - lung cancer; and.
3% - acute lower respiratory infections in children.

*AUSTRALIA'S TOP FOUR LEADING CAUSES OF DEATH, 2015 (release date 26 July 2017)*

These four articles provide further detail on the top four leading causes of death in Australia in 2015: Ischaemic Heart Disease, Dementia, Stroke and Lung Cancer. Collectively, the top four leading causes account for approximately one third of all causes of death annually in Australia.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Ultra said:


> http://www.who.int/mediacentre/news/releases/2014/air-pollution/en/
> 
> http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]/0/47E19CA15036B04BCA2577570014668B?Opendocument
> 
> ...


I am not convince that these data prove that the air pollution cause these disease like heart disease and stoke . It is more likely causes by bad diet and the amount of chemical we consume every like smoking , process food .



Ultra said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/technol...-electric-cars-2020-vehicles?CMP=share_btn_tw
> 
> *Uber: London drivers must use hybrid or fully electric cars from 2020*
> Ride-hailing service says it is aiming to tackle pollution by banning vehicles that do not have an electric motor
> ...


The government of London got problems , time for the people of London to vote them out of office . One minute they banned uber and one minute they want all share rides car to be an electrics car .without hard evidence proof that car causes these problem .


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

good thing it got banned there


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes ver


uber_driver said:


> good thing it got banned there


yes very good is your a taxi driver or owner as your plate value just gone up , but bad for the people of London . Let see how uber go with the appeals


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

Icecool said:


> Yes ver
> 
> yes very good is your a taxi driver or owner as your plate value just gone up , but bad for the people of London . Let see how uber go with the appeals


uber should learn to abide by the laws set by the country or city
and if the laws affect drivers earnings they should decrease their commission to compensate them

noone needs 25% cut to run a app


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

uber_driver said:


> uber should learn to abide by the laws set by the country or city
> and if the laws affect drivers earnings they should decrease their commission to compensate them
> 
> noone needs 25% cut to run a app


 I agree uber needs to increase the fare rates . Uber need money to fight court battle like this .uber need people to run the operation like marketing and they got to give a return back to their investor . I don't think 25% is too much . If uber increase the fare too much then less demand for the pax and more demand for the drivers . 
you'll started to complain about too many drivers can't make any money . Uber is new so new laws are needed to govern uber


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

Icecool said:


> I agree uber needs to increase the fare rates . Uber need money to fight court battle like this .uber need people to run the operation like marketing and they got to give a return back to their investor . I don't think 25% is too much . If uber increase the fare too much then less demand for the pax and more demand for the drivers .
> you'll started to complain about too many drivers can't make any money . Uber is new so new laws are needed to govern uber


fight?
lol
it fought the gst in australia
look what happened?
they reacted by increasing the comission
they also increased the fare
but hey guess again
55c booking fee


----------

